# Tuna recipes?????????????????



## stabbats (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm wondering the different ways everyone eats their tuna?  Obviously the best way to eat tuna is right from the can (which I normally do) but i'm getting sick of eating it this way (bad on the breath too) and am looking for new ways of having it.   I would hate to kill it with mayo (even lite).  Also, if you have it on a roll (lets just say from a deli) and it's not drowning in mayo.....is it a good option for lunch?  or is the bread and the mayo ruining its benefits?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 2, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and buy the new flavored packets.  Yum!


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 2, 2003)

Agreed the Tuna packets are great...less water and less fishy tasting  I've discovered hot sauce on tuna is pretty good. If you get bored with tuna, canned chicken isn't that bad either, and it still has 0 carbs.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Well for a few added calories....Mix some tuna with a few onions if desired, maybe just a bit of mayo,  drop on whole wheat bread and stick in oven with a couple strips of sliced green peppers (You can get them in a can) .  The grilled tuna and peppers are wonderful...  If you don't care about the cheese factor,  that makes it even better....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 2, 2003)

I usually add green peas & a tbs of olive oil, sometimes ever a few slices of onion.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 2, 2003)

I normally eat it out of the can.. but 


Maccoroni + Tuna + Onions + Cellery*+ Mayo


Its good


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2003)

I made this and will never eat tuna out of the can again:

Fry some chopped onion in Pam
Add tuna
Stir til tuna is lightly browned
Add Mayo (FF, low fat or full fat depending on your diet)
Stir till brown
Add 1/2 c shredded cheese ( I used Mozzerella)
Cover
Flip to brown other side

YUMMY


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2003)

Tuna-drain, 1 egg or white, dry oats, Ms.dash, salt and pepper to taste. Mix all together, forms 2 patties. Cook in pam sprayed frying pan or george forman grill. Tuna Burgers!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow, all this is renewing my interest in Tuna!


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Screw the Tuna, let's talk about Ice Cream instead


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Screw the Tuna, let's talk about Ice Cream instead



When we buy ice cream I melt it, put it on my ice cream maker machine and add protein. And there, I got protein ice cream   It???s not bad at all


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, I use ice cream to make protein shakes too...  If your going to abuse, you might as well mix some good along with the bad right?


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

My favorite ice cream is Baskin Robbins Mint n Chip....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

That was a pretty good whore there guys! Off the subject, but still kinda on it! Maybe I should take some lessons.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I made this and will never eat tuna out of the can again:
> 
> Fry some chopped onion in Pam
> ...


I tried another version of this today. It was really good. Thanks for the idea Leslie!

Fry tuna in pan w/ Pam, some garlic, mushrooms, olive spread and a litte FF Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm gonna try this but I'll have to use FF cheese and l/f mayo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

You'll like it Jodi!


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 3, 2003)

You know, I mix my tuna with Nayonnaise (soy-based mayo substitute), wheat bran for fiber, paprika, Splenda, and mashed egg whites. It's actually really good. People just look at me funny when I put Splenda in tuna.

Peace.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

I can understand their confusion!


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 3, 2003)

I dunno, I love Splenda. I am seriously addicted at an average of 12 packets a day. I use the liquid form, too.

Peace.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow!  Thats a lot compared to me.  I use no more than a 1/2 tbsp per day.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 3, 2003)

I have a real problem with artificial sweeteners, man. Some days I can go above 15-18 packs. It's a problem, y'all, how do you get by using so little Splenda, anyway? How do you flavour your oats/salad dressings etc.?

Peace.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

I use Splenda about once a month. That's when I eat grapefruit!


----------



## swolean (Dec 3, 2003)

dude, I just do this:
two cans in a blender and two cups of milk
fast and easy (lazy)

I've never seen packets?


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 3, 2003)

EWWWWWWWWW TUNA AND MILK?

Peaec.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

I haven't seen packets either. Regular stores carry it?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

The packets are too damn expensive for me   I can get 2 whole cans of Albacore for the same price as 1 packet.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> I have a real problem with artificial sweeteners, man. Some days I can go above 15-18 packs. It's a problem, y'all, how do you get by using so little Splenda, anyway? How do you flavour your oats/salad dressings etc.?
> 
> Peace.




I no longer crave sweets so I don't use much.  I just eat my food plain.  I rarely use salt also but I love my healthy food.  What I do crave is fatty food though but I don't give in.  When you don't have something for a long time you no longer want it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

Donescobar,

I am the same fortunately.  Since my diet plan, I rarely crave sweets anymore .  Another good thing is that I was never one to use sweeteners in my coffee or anything else for that matter.  I drink my coffee black and drink my tea plain.  One thing I really noticed about me since the diet is that once your stomach shrinks, your cravings for large quantities of food diminish.  Well at least for me.  Prior to my diet when I used to be a junk food junky, that is all I would do is eat eat eat.  The funny thing is that I was never satisified. I always had the urge to eat.  Now after watching my diet, my stomach has shrunk dramatically and after eating small amounts every 2-3 hours I am satisfied...    That along with the benefits of watching your muscles grow through your workouts is a definate motivation factor.    But those pizza's are still always a good thing at least once a week.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 4, 2003)

Yep =) those pizzas, i order some type of 'supreme' once a week. it's a real lay off. =D


----------



## nectron101 (Dec 4, 2003)

well, I like it this way:

Water canned tuna + some mint + some lite mayo/or olive oil

put in a mixer for 30 seconds, then make some dilicious sandwiches!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm a once a week pizza eater too.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 4, 2003)

Pizza's hard to resist. I finally got down to competition weight so I rewarded myself with a supreme


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

Good for you man!


----------



## SZ03 (Dec 4, 2003)

Pizza is great. I am not sure where you live but here in Texas we have a place called CiCi's pizza. All youy can eat for 3.99! And I really like the pizza there. I go there about once every two weeks. Keeps me sane while dieting


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 5, 2003)

Hell yeah, I love Cici's!   Gawd this thread has gotten kinda off topic...


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Here we have a place called Angelino's .  You get the super thick Chicago Style Deep Dish.... The crust is excellent and they put so much cheese, the pizza weighs like 20 pounds


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2003)

There are many Tuna recipes and I am sure there is one for everyones taste.  I know our famliy likes Tuna casserole.  It is a quick meal and simple to make.  

2 cans of cream of mushroom soup
4 cans of Tuna
1 bag of wide egg noodles

boil the noodles
drain and rinse with cold water
add 2 cans of soup
drain tuna water and then add tuna 
mix together

optional: place in a cake dish and top it off with shredded cheddar cheese-- melt cheese on top by placing in the oven or microwave.  

You can server it with a salad


There is also Tuna Salad or Turkey Salad Sandwiches


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

I think I would rather have Lobster Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2003)

Of Course Randy!  If I had a choice between Tuna or Lobster, I would Choose Lobster no questions asked


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Nothing like the sensuous tender lobster as you pluck it out of the shell and dip it in the warm sweet butter    Ok Kelly I will pick you up at 8pm


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2003)

I will be waiting for you to pick me up at 8pm.  What girl would pass up you and lobster both for dinner


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Why thank you Kelly.  Your a sweetheart


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 5, 2003)

Damn, that's a lot of cream of mushroom. One can of that stuff already contains like 30g of fat, AND you're gonna top it off with cheddar? Ouch. 

Peace.


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Hell you only live once Premo 
This thread wasn't titled diet Tuna was it?


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Whoops! I guess this is under the diet and nutrician section...
(Oh well)  I won't tell anybody


----------



## nectron101 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SZ03 *_
> Pizza is great. I am not sure where you live but here in Texas we have a place called CiCi's pizza. All youy can eat for 3.99! And I really like the pizza there. I go there about once every two weeks. Keeps me sane while dieting



DAMN!!
In Houston I found cockroach in the plates' tray once, and I told everyone there about it!!! HEHEHE


----------



## Premiere (Dec 6, 2003)

tuna + hot sauce + a pinch of salt + pepper = very good!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hot sauce with tuna is good. Especially on Rye bread!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Damn, that's a lot of cream of mushroom. One can of that stuff already contains like 30g of fat, AND you're gonna top it off with cheddar? Ouch.
> 
> Peace.




30g of fat would be the total per can.  It is less if you calulate by serving.  Unless you are eating all that food by yourself.

I do have a recipce for Tuna Chilie Pepper Salad and you get 25 g protein/16 g fat/23 g carbohydrates.  Per seving is approx: 320 calories.

This Salad is intended to serve as a meal for 4 people or use it as an appetizer for 6-8 people.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Now look what you did to my poor kitty Kelly.  
She only ate a half of can of your tuna


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

That is wild! Can the cat walk?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Walking is pushing it Rock.  She like being rolled


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

that is so sad!


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

i have a great idea for tuna......

open can
mix w/ mayo (throw in celery/onions if desired)
put on bread
eat

i literally have eaten a can of tuna almost every day like that for practically 2 years now, i love it. unfortunately, i have to buy the shitty cans of chunk lite tuna from like Big Y (buy 1 get 2 free), so 15 cans is only 2.75, instead of $1 per can of albacore, cuz the rest of my grocery bill gets so high so fast.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Laughing ass off at Flex's tuna recipe


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

It sounds like mine....

Open can of tuna, sling in a spoonful of mayo, add pepper, stir up, slap on bread, and eat


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> unfortunately, i have to buy the shitty cans of chunk lite tuna from like Big Y (buy 1 get 2 free), so 15 cans is only 2.75, instead of $1 per can of albacore, cuz the rest of my grocery bill gets so high so fast.


I can only eat the albacore. Since I started eating the albacore, the brown stuff tastes icky! I just cant go back.


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I can only eat the albacore. Since I started eating the albacore, the brown stuff tastes icky! I just cant go back.



ya, albacore is def. better. but i guess tuna is tuna. i'm in college, plus with my BB diet, money is tight. i get 15 cans for $2.75 instead of 3 cans of albacore for $3. 

plus, albacore's better straight outta the can. i can't even eat chunk lite outta hte can, its nasty.


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It sounds like mine....
> 
> Open can of tuna, sling in a spoonful of mayo, add pepper, stir up, slap on bread, and eat



That the best way right bro?? i'm addicted!

you got 30g protein, about 30 carb and maybe 10-15 fat right there from just 1 sandwich.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah, my count is about 39grams for a can...   
There is 6oz in a can and 13 grams of protein.
Serving size says 2 oz,  so 13 x 3 = 39.    (is that right?)


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

I never tried the Albacore,  it just didn't sound good to me.
I always eat the chunk light tuna too.   Hmmm will have to try the albacore just to see how it tastes.   I don't like the Chunk light very well..  <blah>


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2003)

Ya, my tuna is 13g x 2.5 servings per can. so i guess thats about 33g per can.

albacore is much better. its doesnt look like wet pencil shavings and smell nasty like chunk lite (hahaha but i still love it).

albacore on the other hand is like solid chunks of tuna. not wet. smells much better. makes more when mixed w/ mayo cuz its not so squishy.

be extra careful randy, once you go albacore, you may never wanna go back. 

Personally, i eat what i can afford. Plus im not picky, so i eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah I'm the same way as you...not that picky... But I will try a couple cans of albacore to see what I think..  Thanks for your description...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Gotta say, I like it cooked!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah, grilled tuna and cheese is awsome


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

With mushrooms. MMMMmmm...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 7, 2003)

im intrigued by these tuna pouches everyone is talking about, where can i pick some up ??? kroger, publix ? regular grocery stores

also,,, what about sodium content of these things, higher than cans or the same ?? i am very sodium conscience !!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 7, 2003)

ok i just found the nutritional facts, and all i have to say is WTF,,, like 400 mg of sodim,,, hahahaha thats a shittttttt load


Nutrition Facts for 3-oz Chunk Light Pouch in water

Serving Size: 2.0 oz. drained

Calories: 90 / Total Carb: 0g / Total Fat: 1g

Fiber: 0g / Sat. Fat: 0g / Sugars: 0g / Cholest: 45mg

Protein: 19g / Sodium: 380mg


----------

